# Beginner Shredder



## UntitledProject (Jul 13, 2010)

I need to start jumping into some songs now. I'm just beginning to shred, no pro by any means.

Can you guys suggests some shred songs that a beginner could learn.

I can sweep at 140bpm using triplets and my alternate picking exercise (2,1,2,3,2,1)at the same speed.

Please help me reach the next level, I need some inspiration to keep learning this style!


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

start by doing lower speeds with sextuplets if you want to get faster. for example, set your metronome to 80 BPM and start with that, and keep up with what you've been doing. I assume that you're also learning songs from artists that are in this style of playing as well (paul gilbert, dream theater, and anything similar). other things would be typical practice tips. . . like using both a completely clean tone as well as a distorted one (the cleans to make sure you can do it properly, and the distorted ones to learn how to control unwanted noises . . etc)


----------



## UntitledProject (Jul 13, 2010)

Thats how I always practise, a good week I get close to 30 hours done. 

Can you suggest some songs though? Songs that aren't too crazy....


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

can't name specifics here . . more of a general pointer as to what you should be learning. problem is the curve for learning this kind of style is a little steep so finding songs that aren't over the top can be a bit trying at times. I'd pick "intermediate" grounds such as metallica, megadeth, or other 80's era thrash metal. there's soloing that makes use of the stuff you're learning but isn't necessarily "that" extreme (john petrucci, paul gilbert, yngwie malmsteen) so you can get a better handle on how these things are used


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Learn songs you like. Game, set match.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

Phlegethon said:


> can't name specifics here . . more of a general pointer as to what you should be learning. problem is the curve for learning this kind of style is a little steep so finding songs that aren't over the top can be a bit trying at times. I'd pick "intermediate" grounds such as metallica, megadeth, or other 80's era thrash metal. there's soloing that makes use of the stuff you're learning but isn't necessarily "that" extreme (john petrucci, paul gilbert, yngwie malmsteen) so you can get a better handle on how these things are used


good advice,and megadeth is a really good example. i learned alot of friedman (and mustaine,but particularly friedman's) solos from the albums when he was in the band. as you point out,it defenitely uses shred components,but isnt as "over the top" as some of the other acts mentionned.

id go back even further,and suggest listening to a lot of people like Schenker,Blackmore,Bolin,Moore,you know,70's guys. alot of what later guys played was really rooted in what they did. (an example that comes to mind,is the "endless scale" trick,where you descend,but always go back up one or more note to make the scale sound like it has many more notes then what it does) ok i explained that horribly,lol. but its something friedman did alot and i remember hearing him say he got it from Schenker.

anyway,id just recommend not forgetting the roots. nothing wrong with current players,but keeping an open mind can help you grow as a player. and i would plead with you to also listen to these guys for vibrato,melody and other you know.....musical sounding concepts.whatever direction you decide to take as a player,its your decision,of course. but i cant help but think that years from now,youll be happier(and have entertained more people in the process) if you dont forget the afformentionned (vibrato,etc) concepts.

i mean michael angelo batio. yeah,he can play incredibly fast.he has fantastic technique.he has that double guitar. ok.

but id rather listen to Satriani,Van Halen,SRV,Buddy Guy.......well,i could fill a few pages with people id rather listen to. because they either write/play great songs,they play with great feeling,they focus on melodic statements rather then breaking speed records on youtube.or some combination of the 3.

i really hope all that didnt read as being condescending.it really wasnt my intention. im sure you have plenty of talent.theres nothing wrong with playing fast,and developping great technique,of course. i just hope you keep an open mind to everything you could use that talent to express,not just one aspect of it. 

Bobby


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

what he said ^
l
l


----------

